# Pregnancy symptoms before missed period....



## 24/7

Has anyone here suffered from any symptoms that made them think they may be pregnant before they had missed their period? 
Thank you. :)


----------



## teal

The only symptom I had before my period was sleeping all the time (during the day) which was unusual for me.


----------



## xxx bex xxx

i had it all!!
felt sick all the time
sore boobs
went off alcohol and cigs
peeing all the time
hot flushes
cramping pain
felt as though i was going to start my period but never did
think thats it....


----------



## girl friday

Yeah - I had a strange taste in my mouth, felt sick and had mild cramping for a week before my period was due. 

When are you due?

x


----------



## kerry m

i knew i was from about 4dpo was having vivid dreams and still am,also my boobs was sore and had increased of cm.


----------



## CocoaOne

My only symptoms that were different to AF were vivid dreams and slightly more cm. I was surprised!


----------



## chanel

We are still ttc but this month I have had less symptoms than i normally have. I tested BFN on 11DPO and have been too scared to test again as i didn't want my weekend ruined with a bfn.

I have been having cramps on and off since Friday like the witch was about to show but as yet no sign <touch wood> My normal LP was 11 days but since taking B50complex it was actually 14days last month. 

I have no idea when or if i will test again. Just praying that the witch stays away.

Good luckx


----------



## morayo

back pain and increased watery cm


----------



## hekate

hot flushes


----------



## 24/7

I have been feeling different to usual, very tired, horrendous headaches, which I never get, back ache, aswell as a change in CM. I am due thursday, and usually can tell Im due, but not this time.

I would be overjoyed to be pregnant, however I have recently been diagnosed with coeliac disease, which has left me underweight, anaemic, and with a calcium deficency, and I'm terrified of the affect this could all have on the baby, if I were pregnant. I feel awful I could have let a child down in such a way that could affect their health, especially as I had an xray last week, and didnt put my symptoms down to possibly being pregnant. 

I am making myself feel worse due to worry, but I jurt cant help it. 

Thank you very much for all the replies, I appreciate them alot. x


----------



## mrsstreet0417

I had all of that, too-the CM change, headaches, backaches, and tiredness...best of luck hon and hope you get the result you want :hugs:


----------



## ellie27

My tummy was churning - like I was nervous. And this made me do the test. My tummy was still churning away for pretty much the first 12weeks! 

Nausea and tiredness didnt start with me til 6weeks.

Now I feel great!!

Good luck x


----------



## 24/7

Day four of headache now, and even woke up with it, but having some stomach cramps now too....


----------



## MTurgeon0530

I had awful bloating. Every time I ate my stomach would swell up like mad and it was making these awful noises! I have always had stomach problems, but this was VERY different. I knew right away!


----------



## Fingerslocked

i had sore boobs and craved green olives so bad!! I ran to the store and opened the jar before i even left the parking lot. Wierd


----------



## 24/7

Well sadly AF arrived this morning, so it was obviously wishful thinking that I would be joining you here. Thank you for all the replies to the thread. Hopefully I will be here with a BFP soon. :)


----------



## hoping 4 bump

Hey I have been feeling unwell the last couple of days too. Quite light headed, a bit sick, aching chest and just generally feel really under the weather. Have also been goign to bed early. Not sure if these can be preg symtpoms or not as i only had :winkwink:you know what last Thurs, Sat and Sun (which was my fertile period). 

i also have a change in CM and it has really increased and gone all watery...

could it be good news or am i excited over nothing? xx:wacko:


----------



## fleur123

Hello all just come accross your thread i am officially 3 days late, i know it's not much but have been getting symptoms similar to you all, i have had spotting at about 8 days after O, cramps with it then they went, weeing all the time, boobs feel bigger but not really sore just my nipples are a bit tender to touch, increased cm (sorry) waves of feeling sick, really vivid dreams that im preggers, am getting back ache now but im starting to think maybe the witch is coming but i usually get achey tops of my legs when shes about to arrive which i haven't got so im very confused, have done 2 tests both bfn!!! i did one when i spotted and then one day b4 i was due too scared to do another one incase it says BFN! we have been trying for 3 and half years so im doubtful as dh has been told his count is very low, but still keeping my fingers crossed we have a first appointment to start on the road for ivf next week.


----------



## rihanna

I had mega sore boobs , they felt like lead and they have NEVER done that! not before any period, or when i used to run, or when i laid on them nothing...i hadnt even missed a period when i tested and got a positive!


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> I had mega sore boobs , they felt like lead and they have NEVER done that! not before any period, or when i used to run, or when i laid on them nothing...i hadnt even missed a period when i tested and got a positive!


Me too! Thats what made me test and it was positive @ 11dpo.


----------



## rihanna

fleur 123 nice pic! i love sharpei!


----------



## mrsraggle

In rectrospect, I was incredibly light headed. That was probably the biggest tell tale sign.


----------



## lori

I was really bloated and had tons of CM. The rest of my symptoms didn't start until after my missed period.


----------



## BeTrue

*I have been having some weird signs the last week or so.
i have had cramping, headaches, constantly tired, when i walk for 20minutes or more i get what feels like a really bad stitch, every time i have a cigarette i feel sick, i constantly feel and look bloated, are these signs?!!!
im due in the next few days so will take test next week!*


----------



## BellaBlu

Honestly, before my period started what made me wonder was the LACK of anything. Usually before AF starts my boobs were very sore, and were very slightly sore, but in a different way. I also had 'period cramps' but they we're very mild compared to what I'm used to.


----------



## EllaS

everything tasted metallic for me at 3w3days, 4 days before AF was due.


----------



## becca'&amp;bump

yess! 
i am tired, feel sick 24/7, sore boobs, pain in my belly which feels like im going to start my period..

AND im only 2w6d :( xx


----------



## crazyguider

I felt sick mildly, a little tired, I had a lot of discharge sorry tmi x 
I felt very cold I had af pains pretty bad so much so that I was convinced I was not and would not do a test and I was debating on buying an £80 ovulation monitor!


----------



## Jessduke

Please help I'm Sooooo confused i had my last depo provera injection on the 28th of April which at latest ran out on the 21st of this month I normally have a period when my injection runs out which I had on the 8th to the 16th ( which was early but I didn't mind as me and my partner decided to start trying for a baby I have no idea when i ovulated or if I have because my periods are irregular these past couple if days I've felt really nauseated dizzy and drained I've been having really bad headaches and have a wired feeling in my lower abdomin I feel different aswell now I've convinced myself I'm pregnant but got a negative test yesterday but I'm not due for my period for another 8 days can anyone please help x


----------



## pooch

no symptoms! and every month prior i had tons of symptoms (and obv not preggo). go figure.


----------



## Miss_Bump

I had a really bad sicknees feeling for abour 2 days altho i wasnt actually sick


----------



## sparklee

hi
im very new to this just wanted some advice please :help:

im not quite sure whether i am pregnant or not as its really early 
am not due on for at least two weeks and i just feel very odd, i first noticed when i had spotting nowere near a period and cramps which are nothing like period pains 
since then i have noticed being sluggish and achy with headaches and grumpiness

its only been 3 days that have noticed these

am i being paranoid or due think these are real signs??

it will be my 1st so i am completly clueless :?

help please :)


----------



## hayleyh26

I had a strange taste in my mouth - everything tasted creamy, and if I drank a glass of water, it tasted like full fat milk! x


----------

